# New EOS Digital Solution Disk Software 31.3A for Windows (March 11, '16)



## tq0cr5i (Mar 11, 2016)

http://www.canon-europe.com/support/consumer_products/products/cameras/digital_slr/eos-1d_x_mark_ii.aspx?type=download&language=EN&os=WINDOWS 10 (64-bit)

The EOS Digital Solution Disk Software contains various applications for EOS digital cameras.

The following applications are included in this package.
Digital Photo Professional 4.4.20
EOS Utility 3.4.20
EOS Utility 2.14.20
EOS Lens Registration Tool 1.4.20
EOS Web Service Registration Tool 1.4.0
EOS Sample Music
Picture Style Editor 1.16.20
Map Utility 1.7.0


----------



## Click (Mar 11, 2016)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BRunner (Mar 11, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## J.R. (Mar 11, 2016)

Support for the 1Dx2 perhaps?


----------



## tron (Mar 12, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## MiamiC70 (Mar 14, 2016)

No need for a 80D serial number any valid serial number you enter will prompt the download to start.


----------



## JennyGW (Mar 18, 2016)

Thank you.


----------

